# Can Providers Collect Medicare Deductible Up Front



## JOEYC123

Does anyone know if there is a Medicare rule that states if a provider can or cannot collect the part B deductible up front?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Page 4

http://www.partbinsider.com/sample/pbi_v9_n30_sample.pdf


----------

